Ask HN: Any startups offering online software engineering apprenticeships? - p17b
======
matijash
Interesting idea! Of course there are initiatives such as Google Summer of
Code, but I haven't heard yet of a startup that has remote internships.
Although it would make sense if the whole company is remote.

